# Nice restaurants in Cork City Centre



## Bonafide (19 Mar 2013)

Can anybody recommend some nice restaurants in Cork City Centre?

I am going there with my wife this weekend and would like to book something nice. I am pretty open to Indian, Italian, Steak, and French food. 
  I would possibly like to try something Mediterranean or Mexican.


Any recommendations from any AAM Rebels out there?


----------



## Firefly (19 Mar 2013)

Hi Bonafide.

Firstly, in advance, welcome to Cork!

What's the budget - low, middle or high? (As you're bringing the boss, I can only assume it's not the former!)

With this in mind I can recommend the following restaurants:

Les Gourmandises. 
Voted the best restaurant in Munster. Iv'e eaten there a half a dozen times or so and have always been highly impressed. You might not get a booking at this stage though. The have a super early bird menu also, but only have availability at 6pm this Sat (was looking to book this myself for this weekend). Not sure about later on though.

The Ivory Tower.
This is a fantastic place with a wonderful chef. The last time we were there though (a Sat night) it was very quiet so not sure what the atmosphere will be like. However, the food is the best in the city IMO.

Oysters.
I haven't been there myself yet but it's getting great reviews from what I hear.

The above are at the higher end and their menues should be online.

For something a lot cheaper there's a good restaurant called the Bierhalle with the adjoining BierHaus pub that serves a great selection of native and imported micro brewed beers. The atmosphere here is great.

On the pub front there are some good bars around Oliver Plunkett Street with the Long Valley being a standout (old man's) pub with the High B around the corner being another favourite of mine. The latter may be a bit dingy for herself though.

Firefly.


----------



## Bonafide (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks Firefly, that is certainly comprehensive.

I wouldn't say there is no budget but an enjoyable experience and good food is the most important factor.

Thanks for the tips on the pub front too...


----------



## Squonk (19 Mar 2013)

Ill Pardrino is my favourite these days : http://www.ilpadrinorestaurant.ie/


----------



## Bonafide (19 Mar 2013)

Thanks Squonk. 

I forgot to mention that a proximity to Washington Street / South Mall area is also an advantage for us.


----------



## Firefly (19 Mar 2013)

Squonk said:


> Ill Pardrino is my favourite these days : http://www.ilpadrinorestaurant.ie/



Yeah, that's been getting good reviews also. It would be at the pizza/pasta price point though.


----------



## Firefly (19 Mar 2013)

Bonafide said:


> Thanks Squonk.
> 
> I forgot to mention that a proximity to Washington Street / South Mall area is also an advantage for us.



Ill Pardrino is a few doors down from Les Gourmandises and both along with Ivory Tower are between Oliver Plunkett Street and the South Mall.


----------



## Firefly (19 Mar 2013)

Bonafide said:


> Thanks Firefly, that is certainly comprehensive.
> 
> I wouldn't say there is no budget but an enjoyable experience and good food is the most important factor.
> 
> Thanks for the tips on the pub front too...



No probs. By the way, what time are the drinkies at?


----------



## Bonafide (19 Mar 2013)

Firefly said:


> No probs. By the way, what time are the drinkies at?



Probably before and after


----------



## Bonafide (19 Mar 2013)

Thats great stuff. Thanks guys!


----------



## Buddyboy (20 Mar 2013)

I'd throw my suggestion in for Annies Bar and Resturant, on Sundays Well.
A bit further out, but well worth it. All produce is sourced locally, and changes daily. I've never been dissappointed.

One other is the Market Lane, on Oliver Plunket Street. Price wise it would be between Les Gourmandaise, and Il Padrinos.  (Both of which I'd also recommend).

Cost wise, a meal for two, starters, mains, desert,wine, coffee etc. I'd guess at Il Padrinos, 50~70 euro,  The Market Lane/Annies 90~110 euro, and Les Gourmandaise 140+

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## dereko1969 (20 Mar 2013)

Cafe Paradiso is right beside where you're staying and is a great spot. It's vegetarian so might not be your cup of (green) tea but is superb.

http://www.cafeparadiso.ie/


----------



## Mrs Vimes (20 Mar 2013)

As a devout carnivore I would have to agree with Cafe Paradiso - fantastic - you don't even miss the meat.


----------



## Firefly (20 Mar 2013)

Mrs Vimes said:


> As a devout carnivore I would have to agree with Cafe Paradiso - fantastic - you don't even miss the meat.



I've heard that so many times, but I just can't bring myself to go there. Even if they had fish I'd go. Must take a chance!


----------



## Firefly (26 Mar 2013)

Well OP, how did you get on?


----------

